# My Bear Found A Friend



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my bears is going to be a Daddy! Two days ago I noticed somebody was building a nest, but I didn't know who? This afternoon I found out. She must think my little "Black Lookout Bear Cub" will protect her babies.

I had to post this for you guys to see!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Minding his own business:







Doing his job, watching the driveway entrance:







And Then-----







Next thing ya know-----







Hi Mom!







Maybe I should go around & check the other bears?

Thanks for lookin',
Bearcarver


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 21, 2010)

MMMMM Bacon wrapped smoked dove. aaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 21, 2010)

bacon wrapped smoked dove... and eggs!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL, that Dove has already become a family pet, but when the babies leave the nest, and Mom flies away, ---------They all look the same-----Bang!------Bang!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Dove season begins in September,
Bearcarver


----------



## walle (Apr 22, 2010)

Take care of your little mamma, BC!

Around here, our native Mourning Doves are slowly being pushed out by some sorta larger ring necked dove that gotta be step sisters with pigeons... messy and obnoxious....

I work on them with the pellet gun every chance I get.


----------



## mudduck (Apr 22, 2010)

i like the house is it log all the way round that nice


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks,
It looks like that all the way around. Better picture below:

Bearcarver


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 22, 2010)

How long do you think it took her to work up the nerve to land by that bear??


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats cool and great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL---I don't know, but I have another little Black Bear Cub that I gave to a buddy of mine. He put it 17' up in a tree at his log cabin in Potter County, PA. That one *has been attacked three times by big Black Bears!*
He gave me a couple pictures of the one "Daytime Attack". The adult Black Bear is chewing on my carving's back feet, but he also slashed his shoulder with his claws, and put a 1/2" deep fang hole in his right butt cheek!

Bearcarver



*Thanks Piney,*

BC


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope you eat them.....they are good


----------



## meateater (Apr 22, 2010)

Pretty cool, your smoker must be close by for some heat. I have a dove nest about 20 feet from my balcony in a olive tree.


----------



## fourthwind (Apr 23, 2010)

We call those little flying critters "The Lords fast food"  

They make great filling meat for ABT's!


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 23, 2010)

Very Cool there Bearcarver. I wouldn't shoot them either.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Apr 23, 2010)

Those are great pics and I love the bear climbing up your cabin. I think you gotta let that dove be just because of how cool that whole scene is. But in the field, I would not expect you to ask for I.D. Smoke 'em if you got em!

Dave


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome pic.  Thanks...


----------



## caveman (Apr 23, 2010)

Love the look of the house as well.  Yeah, Bear & Bird.  I was thinking Chicago Bears & Philadelphia Eagles.  But let's not go there...........


----------

